# Classic CRL



## MaxCycles (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't post much on RBR but wanted to share my CRL. Got a pretty nice deal on it last summer and have been riding it ever since. I'm a MTB guy mainly, but I've gotten into riding road a lot with this thing. No desire to part with it. Specs per request. Pic taken this morning.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

An absolute classic Serotta with Competition Red to Yellow fade, the classic Serotta paint scheme in the mid to late 90s. Terrific!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Nice!*

Looks about my size too. 58? 59? 60 maybe?


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful. We need more pics in this area of the forum! Serottas are the best bikes ever!!!


----------



## blantonator (Apr 25, 2007)

looks familiar


----------



## bear649 (Jul 15, 2010)

1986 Nova Special X
Classic Serotta Fade


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*serotta colorado III*

here's mine. rode it last night. this is one of 5 bikes, the heaviest and everytime i ride i can't see myself parting with it. it's too cool.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is my Colorado III. My other road bike is an '87 Nova Special X. I love them both!


----------



## dromen (Feb 19, 2012)

*in the market...*

in the market for a 56/57 Serotta steel frame/fork. Have other serottas but now that they appear to be out of steel biz, i want one.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

dromen said:


> in the market for a 56/57 Serotta steel frame/fork. Have other serottas but now that they appear to be out of steel biz, i want one.


A nice red 57cm Colorado III frame & fork just sold on ebay for $350. It's a little too big for me, but looked sweet!


----------

